# sa larong ito paunahan kayo sa pagsagot sa pamamagitan



## smile08

Paki translate nga po itong sentence na ito.  "sa larong ito paunahan kayo sa pagsagot sa pamamagitan ng pagtaas ng inyong kamay kung sino sa inyo ang nakasagot ng tama makakakuha ng simpleng regalo." Pls pki tulungan nyo naman ako.  Salamat


----------



## Qcumber

smile08 said:


> Paki translate nga po itong sentence na ito. "sa larong ito paunahan kayo sa pagsagot sa pamamagitan ng pagtaas ng inyong kamay kung sino sa inyo ang nakasagot ng tama makakakuha ng simpleng regalo." Pls pki tulungan nyo naman ako. Salamat


I'm afraid you need to add the punctuation, and the capital letters at the beginning of sentences.


----------



## kios_01

smile08 said:


> Paki translate nga po itong sentence na ito. "sa larong ito paunahan kayo sa pagsagot sa pamamagitan ng pagtaas ng inyong kamay kung sino sa inyo ang nakasagot ng tama makakakuha ng simpleng regalo." Pls pki tulungan nyo naman ako. Salamat


 
Paki-translate saan? Sa English? Sa Espanyol?


----------



## smile08

sa english


----------



## kios_01

"In this game, you must raise your hand before other contestants so you can answer the question. The one who answers the question correctly wins a simple gift."

Hayan po...


----------

